# can they really survive



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

hello

can feral cats ever actually survive out in the forest and live off of eating other wild animals?? I have heard they have been able to do this in 
australia and tropical islands but can they do it here in North America? If so can the offspring of these cats still make good pets? Can they ever revert to their wild ancestor? (wild african cat)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, cats are predators and can live by eating small animals and birds. However, they are subject to all the dangers of this type of life, fleas, intestinal parasites, disease, harsh weather, larger animals, and cars, etc. Naturally, all of this results in a shorter life span. I'm sure many cats don't survive the winter.

One of the most loving deeds that can be done is to t/n/r (trap, neuter, release). There are agencies and private citizens who perform this and feed feral colonies, but not enough to care for all of them, of course. Some provide shelters also. Any domesticated animal can revert back to its wild state if not socialized. However, the breeding in a feral colony will determine the appearance of the cats. I gave you a link in your other thread that should be helpful.

Ally Cat Allies is an excellent advocate for feral cats. www.alleycat.org/
is a great source for information and support.


----------

